# Comments on used MRC-DualPower-027-AC-Transformer



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Any thoughts about this dual transformer? It only supplies 18.5 VoltAmps on each control. I am looking for an inexpensive option for powering my Ping Pong Test Track. I haven't set up my ammeter yet so I don't know the current draw of my locomotives. My largest engine is a 322 AC Hudson. I doubt that I will ever get a Northern, as much as I want to.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm sure AmFlyer will answer all your questions since he uses one on his Christmas layouts that are similar in size to what you're building. As far as amps I think a properly running engine will not draw that much. With lighted cars it would draw more but shouldn't be a problem for the Dual Power transformer in question.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are referring to the AH 101 that is not the correct rating. Each throttle can supply up to 8A. I have had 4 Legacy engines running simultaneously on the same channel with no problems. Those engines draw a reasonable amount of current pulling a load, smoking and with sounds. I have also run 3 Gilbert steam engines at once, that is about 6A.
The pictures I posted earlier this week of the smoking engines on the carpet were with that transformer. The output rating is 270W and it is heavy.
Once again the only downside to this transformer is the output is not a pure sine wave. This means any engine with an air chime whistle cannot be run with it without disconnecting the speaker. The upside is the Gilbert engines run a little better at low speed.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyer said:


> If you are referring to the AH 101 that is not the correct rating. Each throttle can supply up to 8A. I have had 4 Legacy engines running simultaneously on the same channel with no problems. Those engines draw a reasonable amount of current pulling a load, smoking and with sounds. I have also run 3 Gilbert steam engines at once, that is about 6A.
> The pictures I posted earlier this week of the smoking engines on the carpet were with that transformer. The output rating is 270W and it is heavy.
> Once again the only downside to this transformer is the output is not a pure sine wave. This means any engine with an air chime whistle cannot be run with it without disconnecting the speaker. The upside is the Gilbert engines run a little better at low speed.


No, I was referring to an older version such as https://www.ebay.com/itm/MRC-DualPo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649 . The volt amp rating is what is marked on the output posts.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am not familiar with it. Assuming the 80VA is the output rating it would be equivalent to a postwar 100W transformer. Adequate to run two modern can motored engines. I would not use it to run two postwar Gilbert steam engines with some illuminated cars for any length of time. I see it has no fixed voltage outputs, likely because the VA rating is low for a dual throttle transformer.
A Gilbert steam engine plus an illuminated caboose is about 25VA. A dual motor PA plus 4 lighted passenger cars is about 60 VA.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> No, I was referring to an older version such as https://www.ebay.com/itm/MRC-DualPower-027-AC-Transformer/192392428100?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649 . The volt amp rating is what is marked on the output posts.


The outputs are marked "0 - 18.5 VAC", which means each control goes from 0 volts to 18.5 volts AC. Total output for the transformer is 80 VA (volt-amps), which is the correct way to specify output power for AC outputs.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, get the newer version. I have heard a couple bad things about the original one. Can't think what they were but it was enough that I would not want the older one.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the comments, All. I will take them into consideration.:thumbsup:


----------

